# Using MiFi with On Demand on HR24



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

I currently have an HR24 and an H24 with a 4-port swm and an inline power supply connected to the the HR24. I've had the Whole Home DVR service since I was first installed in May. I would like to start getting On Demand programming on the HR24. I'm planning on getting a virginmobile mifi unit for broadband instead of getting high-speed internet access from cox.

When I was checking out the "on demand" section of directv.com it said if I already had whole-home dvr service I would need a professional installer who would come and connect it to my home internet network as the wired and wireless self-install kits were not compatible with it. It said if I don't have whole-home dvr then I can do a self-install wired or wireless. Can anybody explain why I would need the installer and why I can't do a self-install with whole-home dvr service? I'll gladly dump the $3/mo. whole-home dvr service if it will allow me to do a wireless self-install to a virginmobile broadband2go mifi unit instead of having the installer come and do only God-knows-what to a perfectly installed setup. I do most remote scheduling online and have only used whole-home on the H24 a few times to watch a recorded program while in the kitchen so it's really no big deal if I drop it.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2806


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're going to have to do this yourself, as it isn't a supported method, but you need:


2-way splitter, or a coax drop off what you have.
A DECA + PI
A wireless gaming adapter
then connect it like this, but connect the wireless adapter where the router is:


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure how well a mi-fi will work. I don't think it will be able to keep up with on demand. Plus most plans now have a 5gig cap which you could easily hit even with 1 HD program. 

I would think the easiest way if you are gonna do it anyway is do what oldschool said and use a gaming adapter or access point. 

Once you do get it online, you could just tell DTV to activate on demand and say all your boxes are already online and u need it activated. 

I have a couple friends all they use are sprint cards or hotspots for there internet. I wouldn't bother trying to hook it up. However my market is getting 4G very soon and we already see 4G in some places. If you get a 4G hotspot that might be a different story. I really wouldn't bother with 3G unless there is something u really wanna watch. Be careful of the cap.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I purchased a Virgin Mobile MiFi about a month ago. Based on my experience you will get about 420Kbps (that's BITS not bytes) with the MiFi). It might take awhile to download those videos!

Their service has improved over the last 3 weeks, but during the first week it was horrible! I ran into continuous situations where I was deactivated from their network. Their customer service is "lacking" to say the least. However, if you're knowledgeable, you should be able to handle the issues.

I can stream with a Slingbox Pro HD, but it's optimizing the bits. 

The one good thing is that there is no cap on the service. For $40 a month, that's pretty good as long as it lasts.


----------

